# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Gezondheid bewoners legionella-buurt Utrecht onderzocht - Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Gezondheid bewoners legionella-buurt Utrecht onderzocht*
*Telegraaf -** 1 uur geleden*
UTRECHT - De gemeente Utrecht stelt een gezondheidsonderzoek in onder de bewoners van ongeveer tweehonderd woningen aan de Amstelstraat en omgeving. De GG&GD Utrecht begint eind november met het onderzoek. Dit meldde de stad woensdag. *...* 
Utrecht onderzoekt bewoners legionellabuurt Nieuws.nl
Gezondheidsonderzoek in Utrechtse Rivierenwijk Algemeen Dagblad
Gemeente Utrecht
*alle 5 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

